
Marissa Mayer Biography - joshfraser
http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-biography-2013-8?page=1
======
joshfraser
“It’s not what Zune knows, but how Zune thinks,” stuck with Mayer as a sort of
personal guiding proverb.

